# CPR-700 - Stage 6 700HP Conversion - Now taking bookings!



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

*THE HIGHLY ACCLAIMED CPR-700 STAGE 6 PACKAGE NOW AVAILABLE - £11995.00+VAT (INCLUDING FITTING) - NOW TAKING BOOKINGS, PLEASE CALL 01925 414199 TO ARRANGE APPOINTMENT*






















*CPR-700 - STAGE 6 CONVERSION SPECIFICATION*

CPR-700 Turbocharger Upgrade
Cobb Tuning Access Port
(custom Dyno Dynamics Mapped with Cobb Tuning Pro-Tuner Software)
CPR Turbine Outlet Downpipes
CPR Version GT Exhaust System (3.5" Bore)
CPR 3.5" De-Cat Y-Pipe
CPR-700 Air Flow Meter Bodies
CPR Induction Kits
CPR Specification Forge Motorsport Actuators
CPR Fuel System Upgrade with RC Engineering 750cc Injectors

Transmission Upgrade Recommendation:

CPR Heavy Duty Clutch Pack A Piston & Seal Kit
CPR Heavy Duty Clutch Pack B Piston & Seal Kit
CPR 4WD Circlip Retainer Kit
CPR Input Shaft Circlip Retainer Kit
CPR 800lbft Clutch Plate Kit​
*THIS LEVEL OF TUNE IS ACHIEVED EFFORTLESSLY WITH OUR TURBO UPGRADE, WITH ABSOLUTELY NO REDUCTION IN RESPONSE. 

ENGINE REMAINS COMPLETELY UNSTRESSED AND RESPONDS SUPERBLY, WHERE THE POWER DELIVERY FROM 6,000RPM AND UPWARDS IS PHENOMENAL.*

*EXPERIENCE THIS TODAY!*

PLEASE CALL FOR FURTHER INFORMATION AND PRICING ON THIS FANTASTIC POWER PACKAGE AND TO BOOK YOUR CAR IN!
(P.S. DIARY BOOKINGS FILLING FAST, SO CALL EARLY TO AVOID DISSAPOINTMENT!)


*750HP PACKAGE IS NOW AVAILABLE UPON REQUEST - PLEASE CALL FOR DETAILS
(750HP Fuel Hop-up Kit, Intercooler Upgrade and 1000hp Spec AFM Bodies)*

*CPR-850 PACKAGE IS IN DEVELOPMENT! - PLEASE CALL IF YOU WOULD LIKE YOUR GTR TO BE THE FIRST 850HP R35 ON THE STREET HERE IN U.K!*​


----------



## MeTT (Nov 3, 2009)

Does this price include the clutch strengthening pack or this that extra ?£££


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

MeTT said:


> Does this price include the clutch strengthening pack or this that extra ?£££


Transmission Work is all extra sir,

Please contact us to discuss pricing on transmission upgrades to safely support this level of power.

T:01925 414199


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

CarPlanetRacing said:


> Please contact us to discuss pricing on transmission upgrades to safely support this level of power.


Doesn't this statement imply you need a transmission upgrade ?

If so, why sell a package without it ?


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

No.

That statement implies that the Power Package we are advertising does not include Transmission Upgrade Work, but we recommend it is carried out to support the power safely. The GTR can run at 700HP on stock gearbox, but longevity of the gearbox would be compromised and life span reduced, as is the case with any other Power Upgrade offered by any other Tuner.


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

How do transmission temps hold up at that kind of power figure?

Looks brutally quick in that video!


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

CPR spec this, CPR spec that, doesn't actually tell you the spec of what you get.....apart from that it is CPR spec.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Message deleted


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

your brave putting that video up online...The feds are loving these kind of vids right now...Nice car though.:thumbsup:


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

First up, I'm certainly no expert and don't wish to get anyone worked up about numbers as I realise its a sensitive matter for tuners.

My question is the dyno plot shows 570 at the wheels equating to 713 estimated at the fly - does that suggest drivetrain losses of a shade over 25% ? is that right? A quarter of the GTR's umph is lost in mechanical stuff!

I thought I'd read somewhere that the GTR's drivetain losses were surprisingly good but don't recall where. Can anyone advise?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Bazza

Maths lesson: the loss of 143 is exactly 20% drivetrain loss.

From memory, I thought many in the know thought that this was nearer 15%, rather than the 25% typical of 4 wheel drive cars.

D


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks an absolute hoot to drive that.nice work


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

What causes the peak torque curve to oscillate by approx 50 ftlb. Seems to be quite a swing over short rpm ranges


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> Bazza
> 
> Maths lesson: the loss of 143 is exactly 20% drivetrain loss.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Maths help, like I said - I'm no expert :thumbsup:

That said, if you can explain why we don't take the actual measured number of 570 and add 20% for the estimated flywheel number I'd be grateful as its making my head spin...!

I should add too that the video, whilst impressive, potentially has the scope to get the drive into some hot water...


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

at what levels are you upgrading internals ?

also what are you doing about heat issues at higher HP ?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

bazza_g said:


> Thanks for the Maths help, like I said - I'm no expert :thumbsup:
> 
> That said, if you can explain why we don't take the actual measured number of 570 and add 20% for the estimated flywheel number I'd be grateful as its making my head spin...!
> 
> I should add too that the video, whilst impressive, potentially has the scope to get the drive into some hot water...


Agreed on the video - likely to cause grief if seen by the rossers!

To measure a loss you start at the start, you are starting at the end!

D


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> To measure a loss you start at the start, you are starting at the end!
> 
> D


Ok thanks, that sounds a sensible idea! Still wish I could get my head around it lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

How does this conversion cope with transmission oil temps etc?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

TBH, you really do not require that sort of power from an already very very quick car and at over £11k and the work for safety sake, aint completed (as you WILL need extra cooling and strengthening)


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Gatling said:


> How does this conversion cope with transmission oil temps etc?


For hard road use at this power, the transmission temps do not raise to concernable levels, but for each case where tranmissions temps do creep up (during heavy sustained road driving / circuit racing or Nurburgring), we offer Transmission Cooler kit. We run FFL-4 Pentosin in our cars which makes a noticeable improvement in keeping temps lower.


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

ForcedInduction said:


> What causes the peak torque curve to oscillate by approx 50 ftlb. Seems to be quite a swing over short rpm ranges


We ran the car in Shootout_6F on our Dyno Dynamics Rolling Road which offers you guys the chance to directly compare like for like between this car and every other car, standardising the effect of the dyno run mode for all.

In 4th Gear, with a strapping technique as was performed on this particular car, resulted in torque shifting from rear to front axle (and back again), i.e. the car actually oscillating on the rollers. It is a combination of the intelligence of the GTR 4WD System and our Dyno's 4WD Power retarders.

This can be avoided by running the car out of Shootout mode, or in the *wrong* Shootout Mode (Shootout_44), but this is incorrect.

We must stress that the car on the road will not perform this torque oscillation, it is a simple result of a measurement technique.


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Steve said:


> TBH, you really do not require that sort of power from an already very very quick car and at over £11k and the work for safety sake, aint completed (as you WILL need extra cooling and strengthening)


Steve, the tuning industry prooves there is a strong demand for these types of conversions;

Customers don't "need it", but they do "want it"! :thumbsup:


















Another customer's car here at our shop today having the conversion + transmission upgrades!


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

countvonc said:


> CPR spec this, CPR spec that, doesn't actually tell you the spec of what you get.....apart from that it is CPR spec.


CvC, which of the components used would you like more specific details on?

Our CPR-700 Turbochargers are based on IHI Cores, based on O.E Compressor Housing, O.E Turbine Housing/Manifolds, and are factory fitment. All further wheel sizes and specification are top secret and not disclosed, but are designed to meet the HP requirements.

We are quite open to specification on the other components, please state which components you would like further details on.:thumbsup:


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

martin320 said:


> Looks an absolute hoot to drive that.nice work


Thanks! the 700 Pack is absolutely fantastic on the street and would really come into its own at a big circuit like Spa or Silverstone, definately even more so at the Ring.

Zero reduction in response, no noticeable gain in turbo lag, if anything the nervousness and twitchiness from the stock throttle response is taken away, making the car a more pleasurable daily driver than a stock car!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Any 1/4's times, 0-100 etc ?


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info, very interesting stuff and certainly looks a very well thought out package. Do you have the price for the transmission upgrades as well to give people an idea of total price?


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> Any 1/4's times, 0-100 etc ?


Not just yet Chuck, we'll be testing one of the cars with V-Box or Cobb Unit shortly and will report. Expecting some seriously low times even in full street trim on stock tyres though


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Gatling said:


> Thanks for the info, very interesting stuff and certainly looks a very well thought out package. Do you have the price for the transmission upgrades as well to give people an idea of total price?


Thanks Gatling,

The Transmission Upgrades we would normally advise a customer to consider for this level of performance (but also as matter of preventation of failure that can occur even on STANDARD Cars);

*CPR HEAVY DUTY CLUTCH PACK PISTON AND SEAL KIT - CLUTCH A*
£825.00+VAT

*CPR HEAVY DUTY CLUTCH PACK PISTON AND SEAL KIT - CLUTCH B*
£825.00+VAT

*CPR UPRATED CIRCLIP RETAINER KITS (4WD AND INPUT)*
£495.00+VAT
(Strongly advise ANY GTR at ANY power has the uprated circlip retainers, to avoid circlip failure due to design flaw, resulting in complete transmission destruction)
(Please see the resulting damage caused by Circlip Failure that occured on a Nissan GT-R with around 3,000 miles on the clock, this car was standard power, the only resolve was to replace the entire transmission (Nissan quoted £13000.00+VAT! Index of /images/gtrtransmission/damage

*CPR 850/800LBFT CLUTCH PLATE KIT*
£1350.00

PENTOSIN OIL + CASTROL SAF-XJ DIFF OILS USED AS STANDARD

LABOUR TYPICALLY: 25 HOURS x £65.00+VAT p/hr TO REMOVE TRANSMISSION, INSTALL ALL PARTS, AND RE-INSTALL FOR 'BOMBPROOF' SETUP (SPECIAL DRAG UPRATED GEARSETS AVAILABLE)

More information here


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

CarPlanetRacing said:


> ...
> *CPR UPRATED CIRCLIP RETAINER KITS (4WD AND INPUT)*
> £495.00+VAT
> (Strongly advise ANY GTR at ANY power has the uprated circlip retainers, to avoid circlip failure due to design flaw, resulting in complete transmission destruction)
> (Please see the resulting damage caused by Circlip Failure that occured on a Nissan GT-R with around 3,000 miles on the clock, this car was standard power, the only resolve was to replace the entire transmission (Nissan quoted £13000.00+VAT! Index of /images/gtrtransmission/damage


May we have some pics of your circlip kit as I can't seem to find any on your website?

Ta


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

does the car in the video have this tranny upgrade?

How does the car drive after having the tranny upgrade? is there any differance from stock?

+1 on pic of circlip


----------



## PL_GTR (Apr 7, 2010)

some impressive, keep the updates coming.


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

As requested

*CIRCLIP RETAINER 1 FOR MAIN SHAFT*

















*CIRCLIP RETAINER 2 FOR 4WD GEAR*









All CAE Designed, Tested and CNC Machined in house here in U.K.


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> at what levels are you upgrading internals ?
> 
> also what are you doing about heat issues at higher HP ?


We're developing our 750HP Package which will run on Stock Engine Internals.

We would anticipate that any demand for 800hp-1000hp levels will require strengthened internals, but we are a little way off the demand for that level of power here in the U.K. It is however achievable, as proved by some teams in USA, and the engine rebuilding process/technology/parts are available if any serious enquiries were made here in the U.K.

Intercooler Upgrades are part of our 750HP Package beyond 20psi+
Engine Cooling System is adequate, we may introduce Oil Coolers for Track Cars at this power level.

Transmission Coolers are definately recommended even on Stock Cars used at the Track (after 3 laps at Oulton Park we noticed Trans. temps were pretty high). Our Transmission Coolers will be available very shortly


----------



## Kizzz (Apr 20, 2010)

What timeframe are we looking for the transmission cooler? As i am in the market for one. Any indications on price and test results?


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Kizzz said:


> What timeframe are we looking for the transmission cooler? As i am in the market for one. Any indications on price and test results?


Hi Kizzz, Maybe this link will be useful to you in relation to potentially purchasing a Transmission Cooler.

Transmission Cooling - CPR Differential Cooler vs Gearbox Cooler

Worthwhile considering before buying an Gearbox Cooler.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

CarPlanetRacing said:


> Hi Kizzz, Maybe this link will be useful to you in relation to potentially purchasing a Transmission Cooler.
> 
> Worthwhile considering before buying an Gearbox Cooler.


Why on earth is that worthwhile considering when you only are at the prototype testing stage, with no final product which has been fitted to customers' cars?



CarPlanetRacing said:


> Our Differential Cooler is still under prototype testing,


And as for this scaremongering below, shame on you....



CarPlanetRacing said:


> Please note, we are lead to believe that UK Warranty's on the UKDM Car is jeopardised if the Gearbox Temps have ever been over 140oC, where this event is recorded by the Engine ECU Datalogging! (A customer of ours (with a CPR-580HP GTR) had a saved record of over 80 instances when the trans temps superceeded this limit, all of this information being saved on this ECU, and viewable by Nissan UK Dealership!!)


Your CPR-580 kit will have stuffed his warranty, not any 140 degree tranny temps.

There is no evidence of any warranty claim for a trashed tranny being denied because of 140 degrees being reached in the tranny oil. Nissan are very clear that once their 120 degree threshold has been exceeded the oils should be changed as written here.

If your customer exceeded 140 degrees 80 times, I wouldnt expect Nissan to honour his warranty as clearly his car has not only been modified, but also shagged around too many tracks with total disregard for the well being of the car.

The inference that your prototype diff cooler will knock off 20-30 degrees off those temps by affecting just the diff oil temps is frankly unlikely! Direct cooling of the transmision oil by the most efficient coolers out there (HKS and Greddy) cannot do that. 

Almost all of us here to a man who tracks their GTR monitors tranny temps and eases off when approaching 110-120. 

So when scaremongering about warranty denials and tranny temps, dont forget that many of us here can put all of that very much into perspective.

Get your cooler out for sale, get some fitted to customers' cars, then post some proper data about how it affects tranny temps.

That is the way to sell your home grown product to me and others.

Not with nonsense posts like your one above.


----------



## Aardvark (Jun 29, 2010)

Check this out

NEWS


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Why on earth is that worthwhile considering when you only are at the prototype testing stage, with no final product which has been fitted to customers' cars?


It is worth '*considering*' the information we are offering with regards to the DIFF temperature in conjunction with transmission temperature and the relationship between them. We state clearly that we have *NO* product yet as it is in development and as such cannot sell our diff cooler..... we shared this info gathered from our research *SO FAR* and was mentioned as a point of interest for someone to consider. I think you miss-understand our comment to suggest considering purchasing our diff cooler??? Not the case at all and not even possible!




charles charlie said:


> There is no evidence of any warranty claim for a trashed tranny being denied because of 140 degrees being reached in the tranny oil.


Is there not??????? Ignorance is bliss ! Just because you don't know about it means it doesn't exist …...in your world anyway!......This mentality must offer a nice comfortable and reassuring place to be, but such a far cry from reality!.... We won't dwell on this one 


You are correct in the tolerance and Nissan's attention to transmission oil temps and the necessity to replace the oil in the occurrence of high temps. Unfortunately it is hard fact that many people don't look after their cars well as others and remain ignorant of the importance of them in conjunction with retaining their warranty. I am sure there are many owners with STANDARD cars running oil temps in excess of 120 deg during track days and trips to Spa and Nurburgring as it is all too easy to achieve and not so easy to remember to keep an eye on while playing! Maybe not everyone shares the same amount of care and understanding as you and that is a credit to you! 




charles charlie said:


> Your CPR-580 kit will have stuffed his warranty, not any 140 degree tranny temps.


Obviously tuning the car jeopardises any warranty and this isn't an isolated point too raise for only our CPR-580 kit but is a fair point for any level of after market tuning from any tuner. Your rather vindictive way of putting it is clear though!  



charles charlie said:


> The inference that your prototype diff cooler will knock off 20-30 degrees off those temps by affecting just the diff oil temps is frankly unlikely! Direct cooling of the transmision oil by the most efficient coolers out there (HKS and Greddy) cannot do that.


Where do we say this? I conclude you miss understand or have miss read our post. It was a simple statement as follows;

_“During our testing of the cars back in 2007/2008 at Oulton Park and Nurburgring, we tested the temperatures of the different areas of the transmission after hard track racing, using Infra-Red Temp Probes. We constantly found that the Rear Differential was around 20oC hotter than the main gearbox.”_

The temperature of the gearbox oil is stabilised via a heat exchanger (oil to water) by the engine coolant temperature. In other words your gearbox cooler source of cooing is a fluid in excess of 80 deg in temperature itself and rising under load itself. This, in turn, is ultimately attempting to transfer its temperature problem to your engine cooling system, but appears insufficient in capability of doing so at high consistent load. Both the HKS and Greddy kits remove this heat exchanger and use it for a thermostat regulated stand alone cooling system. Neither kit cools the rear diif fluid directly and as such performance can not be compared in temperature drop of a rear diff cooler only, but we are merely stating that the rear diff shouldn't be forgotten as a huge heat source in this problem area and problem of primary concern in combating the transmission temps. Again we must repeat ...this is in development and as such is not yet a product we can offer for retail.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi CC Long time no speak mate good to see you are not getting splinters from sitting on the fence old bean, i trust this wee message finds you well!

I have a genuine question for the guys at CPR and hope it is taken in the spirit it is intended and that is to fully protect and inform the members of this forum and all GTR owners and friends on this board.

Following the closure of your previous business RC Developments and the large financial loss to many Evo owners including several members on the MLR what additional protection have you put in place to prevent the same issue happening again? - http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=227297

Are you willing to take payment at the end of a large conversion like the one you are advertising for the GTR? This would certainly give people including me assurances that large sums of money left as deposits would not be lost forever should CPR get into difficulty.

Perhaps for those who are not familiar with the closure you may want to explain in your own words exactly what happened and what you have done to prevent reoccurance.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

CarPlanetRacing said:


> It is worth '*considering*' the information we are offering with regards to the DIFF temperature in conjunction with transmission temperature and the relationship between them. We state clearly that we have *NO* product yet as it is in development and as such cannot sell our diff cooler..... we shared this info gathered from our research *SO FAR* and was mentioned as a point of interest for someone to consider. I think you miss-understand our comment to suggest considering purchasing our diff cooler??? Not the case at all and not even possible!


I didnt misunderstand your comment. You expressly said



CarPlanetRacing said:


> Hi Kizzz, Maybe this link will be useful to you in relation to potentially purchasing a Transmission Cooler.
> 
> Transmission Cooling - CPR Differential Cooler vs Gearbox Cooler
> 
> *Worthwhile considering before buying an Gearbox Cooler.*


You're saying he should buy one of your diff coolers BEFORE a gearbox cooler. And as I said before, it isnt worth considering because your diff cooler doesnt exist in retail form, nor has it been properly tested by consumers.

An unreleased product with no consumer experience is as far removed from a "worthwhile consideration" as one can get.

No misunderstanding on my behalf there...



CarPlanetRacing said:


> Is there not??????? Ignorance is bliss ! Just because you don't know about it means it doesn't exist …...in your world anyway!......This mentality must offer a nice comfortable and reassuring place to be, but such a far cry from reality!.... We won't dwell on this one


Feel free to dwell on it, I'm happy to.

Please post information that clearly indicates that Nissan GB has denied a warranty claim on a UK GTR based _* solely*_ upon tranny temps exceeding 140 degrees, and not because of Nissan's perception that that GTR was abused in reaching that temperature, or that the car was modified.

We have over 270 UK and EURO GTRs listed on this forum with many members regularly thrashing their cars on the track, myself included. There has not been a single report of any warranty claim on a transmission being denied _solely_ on temps exceeding 140 degrees on a stock car.

So like I said in my earlier post, that warranty claim is far more likely to have been denied because of abuse of the car (i.e unreasonable usage as per warranty wording) or because the car was modded.

It is therefore unreasonable of you to infer in your post that denial of this warranty claim you mention was based solely upon temps exceeding 140 degrees and that there are no other mitigating factors.

As for my comfortable and reassuring place.....whatever floats your boat. :nervous:



CarPlanetRacing said:


> Obviously tuning the car jeopardises any warranty and this isn't an isolated point too raise for only our CPR-580 kit but is a fair point for any level of after market tuning from any tuner.


It wasnt raised in isolation to your 850 kit, it was raised to point out that your statement that the warranty denial on 80 times over 140 degrees was far more likely to be due to the level of modification done (by whoever) and/or the manner in which that particular GTR has been driven.



CarPlanetRacing said:


> Your rather vindictive way of putting it is clear though!


Annoyed by you misrepresenting a situation to sell your products?

Yes.

Vindictive? 

No.

Annoyed by you trying to scare people to sell your products? 

Yes.

Vindictive?

No.




CarPlanetRacing said:


> Where do we say this? I conclude you miss understand or have miss read our post.


Read my post carefully and you'll notice I used the word "inference" not "you said". I used that word deliberately...



charles charlie said:


> The inference that your prototype diff cooler will knock off 20-30 degrees off those temps by affecting just the diff oil temps is frankly unlikely!


Why? Well read on..



CarPlanetRacing said:


> Our Differential Cooler Kit will be available in a short number of weeks, and will do the best job at reducing the Transmisson Temperatures.
> 
> Please note, we are lead to believe that UK Warranty's on the UKDM Car is jeopardised if the Gearbox Temps have ever been over 140oC, where this event is recorded by the Engine ECU Datalogging! (A customer of ours (with a CPR-580HP GTR) had a saved record of over 80 instances when the trans temps superceeded this limit, all of this information being saved on this ECU, and viewable by Nissan UK Dealership!!)


You "infer" that 140 degrees is a temp that GTR owners should be concerned about, when the fact is that temp is very difficult to reach, even during heavy track driving.

You "infer" that using your diff cooler will be "the best job at reducing trans temps" even though you provide zero evidence of that.

You "infer" that 140 degrees of tranny temp will invalidate a warranty claim without any evidence anywhere that that has ever happened. I myself have exceeded 140 degress once on track, and my HPC commented that I'd exceeded the change threshold, and that my fluids needed changing, that's all. That was an exceptionally hot day last year at Oulton Park and after 20+ very hard laps, and long before I fully understood the financial cost of exceeding 120 degrees, or the need to look after my GTR better on track.

By mentioning 140 degrees in the same breath as your "_diff cooler will be best job at reducing trans temps"_ you are clearly trying to "infer" that it will keep transmission oil temps down at a *safe level*. It if didnt keep trans fluid down at a safe level, it wouldnt be anywhere near being "the best job."

Since common sense tell us that this safe level is below 120 degrees (i.e. the point at which one must change the fluid as per Nissan's guidelines), you are indeed "inferring" that your cooler will knock off 20-30 degrees.

If in fact you think your cooler wont be able to reduce temps by 20-30 degrees, then it would have served little purpose to your customer who exceeded 140 degrees 80 times, and as such your mentioning of both in the same breath is meaningless.



At the end of the day the point here is how you are going about trying to sell your currently unfinished product.

There is the right way. And there is the wrong way.

The right way is to design it, build it, test it, then follow that up with proper evidence of its effectiveness.

The wrong way is what you are doing right now. 

Your inference is either deliberate or by accident. If it's deliberate then like I said above, shame on you.

If it's by accident, then I apologise for taking you all wrong. But on the evidence I see before me, in the fact that you've made no attempt to retract anything you have posted, I know which I believe.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

We've gone through this before.

CC, I'm not sure why you needed to respond so aggressively. If anything you should be supporting them. We need more UK companies like CPR to push the GT-R with UK parts.

For the record, you are misunderstanding him, stop causing trouble.

Keep it up CPR!


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

One way to protect consumer rights is to pay by credit card. If you do this even paying part of the bill you are protected as a consumer to the full value. Your contract is actually with the credit card company.

I heard of a guy who paid a deposit for a car by card, paid the remaining by bank transfer and the supplier went bust. He got the full amount back from the credit card company (admittedly after a small tussle with them). Top Tip… I won’t charge


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

robsm said:


> We need more UK companies like CPR to push the GT-R with UK parts.


This is most true, I think this is the only ad I have seen for a 700bhp kit, I know Ben has one, but I don't think there has been an ad on here or anyone but GTRSTAR that has this kit


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

ScottyB said:


> Hi CC Long time no speak mate good to see you are not getting splinters from sitting on the fence old bean, i trust this wee message finds you well!
> 
> I have a genuine question for the guys at CPR and hope it is taken in the spirit it is intended and that is to fully protect and inform the members of this forum and all GTR owners and friends on this board.
> 
> ...


Very surprised to see these guys on here tbh.Maybe an explanation of past events is in order??


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

33 vspec said:


> Very surprised to see these guys on here tbh




Because revenue is more important than the financial safety of the members who might potentially use the company in question.

I seem to remember that Car Planet Racing are banned from the MLR as traders, after the RC Developments fiasco.


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

ScottyB said:


> Hi CC Long time no speak mate good to see you are not getting splinters from sitting on the fence old bean, i trust this wee message finds you well!
> 
> I have a genuine question for the guys at CPR and hope it is taken in the spirit it is intended and that is to fully protect and inform the members of this forum and all GTR owners and friends on this board.
> 
> ...


Scotty, thankyou for asking and raising this issue. We respect your concern and acknowledge your intentions to want to protect yourself, your fellow GTROC Members and friends.

Please allow us to summarise the issue that lead to RC Developments' demise, what was learnt from it, and the necessary preventions implemented to stop a similar downfall occuring to our company.

RC Developments was poorly managed from a financial / office / admin basis, where a director of the company (who bought into the company late on) let the company fall into problems (with moneys owed to suppliers, cash deposits from customers not banked, and poor organisation, extended delays in project work and poor communication with customers).

Workmanship wise, and quality of engineering produced by RC Developments has never gone questioned, it had always been (up to the day the company closed) of industry leading quality. Nothing could have ever been doubted of the quality of work produced by RC Developments' Engineers.

That is why when RC Developments closed, we hired the talented people who produced the high quality of work, and filtered out the bad, leaving anything behind that could ever come to jeopardise our company.

Car Planet Racing is only a small portion (20%) of Car Planet LTD, which is a very succesfull Cheshire based company, having been ran succesfully since 2002, where the core business model is Car Importing and Retail. Its long standing establishment, 18,000 sq.ft premises, its large turnover each year, and reputation as a company prove testiment to Car Planet's director/managerial team's ability to run a succesfull company, even in years long before RC Developments closed.

Car Planet Racing is run by the same directors as Car Planet, and have proven already its strong growth in not only a very turbulent economy, but also against hostility/propoganda/negative hear'say from many arena's in regards to the issues experienced at RC Developments.

Our focus is on customer satisfaction, intensive research and development to develop our tuning services, organisation, and the highest quality of end-product.

We want to offer more security for our customers, and welcome customers to pay for any work or deposit using their credit card, where payment protection is offered to the customer. For any customers who need to pay with cash, we offer the customers an option to pay the directors directly, for the directors to hold a personal responsibility to the delivery of their product and to receive a directors personal guarantee, which would go beyond the responsibilities of a Limited Company as Car Planet is.

We want to offer customers the chance to come and visit us, to find out who we really are beyond the b.s., and experience the engineering and workmanship we really want to offer to customers here in the U.K. 

Our doors are always open to anybody, 7 days a week, 9am till 7pm, and we strongly advise anyone interested in bringing their GTR to us (whether it is for an Oil Change or a Stage 7 - 750 HP Conversion), to please come and visit us, where we can show your our facilities, meet our staff and managerial team, and view our level of engineering and quality of work firsthand, something we feel sells itself.

The adversity we have received in regards to being held in conjunction with RC Developments (a completely seperate company), and the blame for the demise has only fuelled our ambition to develop our own company, our own skills, and our own products to a higher level.

Thank you for your concern, thank you for letting us explain the differences between Car Planet and RC Developments, and the systems we have put in place to ensure nothing like that happens to us.


Please feel free to visit us and speak to us firsthand, and if you're fortunate, we may have a CPR-700 GTR here at our shop at the time of your visit for first hand experiences.

Car Planet Racing, Unit 2 Farrell Street, Warrington, Cheshire, WA1 2EE
(30 minutes south of Manchester - Junction 21 off the M6)
T: 01925 414199


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

The part about customer protection when paying seems sensible enough :thumbsup:


I do however have this one question...................

Was Danny O'Hara ever charged by the police with any offence regarding any alleged wrong doing during his tenure at RC Developments?


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

Max Boost said:


> The part about customer protection when paying seems sensible enough :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I do however have this one question...................
> ...


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Max Boost said:


> The part about customer protection when paying seems sensible enough :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I do however have this one question...................
> ...


We think (had heard) Danny was banned by Company House from being a director of any Limited Company for 3 years. 

Aside a few 'personal' visits from a number of upset customers over a year ago, we have not heard anything about Danny for quite some time.


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

was told to remove comment ,happy now?!? lol


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

CarPlanetRacing said:


> We think (had heard) Danny was banned by Company House from being a director of any Limited Company for 3 years.
> 
> Aside a few 'personal' visits from a number of upset customers over a year ago, we have not heard anything about Danny for quite some time.




In my PM I explained that I am not on a personal crusade or a witch hunt, I bear no malice towards Clive, Max, Laurance et al, but if Danny was solely to blame for the unfortunate demise of RC Developments, via 'stealing' monies from RCD, why hasn't he been charged with the alleged offences?

This isn't going to go away, there are still a lot of unanswered questions over what 'actually' happened and who was 'actually' to blame. Clive admits he isn't the best businessman in the world, but surely if RCD monies were indeed 'stolen' by Danny then the police would have been called in and Danny would have been investigated and charged by the police for any 'alleged' wrong doing.

That hasn't happened has it, and until certain events are explained in full, then Car Planet Racing are going to be tarred with the RC Developments brush.


Once again I assure you this isn't a personal vendetta, I just happen to think that until this matter is resolved then speculation will continue to be rife. It is in the best interests of Car Planet Racing to put this matter to bed, once and for all. Mud tends to stick for a very long time.

Danny 'might' well have been sailing close to the wind, but why has he escaped justice for stealing RC Developments money?

Not to mention the fact that he allegedly stole engines and gearboxes, and a host of other items belonging to customers. And not including 'shady' deals done in car parks either, if he is 'the' guilty party then he should have been reported to the police and charged accordingly.

As I've already mentioned, you need to clear the air once and for all why Danny hasn't been charged.

I won't fuel speculation by saying, "what does Danny know about certain events which prevents you from reporting him and pressing charges?"


If you want GTR business, you need to reassure the GTR drivers that their GTR's won't end up like Adey's or Russell and Normans car.


Only CPR can do that with an honest and frank explanation, aka the truth, with irrefutable proof :thumbsup:


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

I would like to say this; the work you did on my TME Evo 6 was top notch, I never questioned the quality of work carried out............just the sad demise of one of the biggest names in Evo circles.



Still, life goes on......................................


----------



## jayr32 (Apr 20, 2010)

CarPlanetRacing said:


> Scotty, thankyou for asking and raising this issue. We respect your concern and acknowledge your intentions to want to protect yourself, your fellow GTROC Members and friends.
> 
> Please allow us to summarise the issue that lead to RC Developments' demise, what was learnt from it, and the necessary preventions implemented to stop a similar downfall occuring to our company.
> 
> ...


What an absolute pile of bullsh*t and you all know it!

Read the lancer register thread posted above, anyone that believes you bull explanation "it was danny" is a fool. No way one man could do all that without people asking questions. The same people that were there when this happend and were in charge are now at CPR! The same people that built the bullsh*t engines that blew up every 5 minutes.
Explain this to the poor people that lost money to you lot.

No matter what explanation you give to anyone with an ounce of common sence will know what the real deal is that you lot are exactly the same, and when things don't go your way again you'll do exactly the same again leaving more poor unfortunate victims.

Clive could have done the decent thing and used the money from the sale of the yellow ta evo that james bought and paid back some of the customers which would have saved his well tarnished reputation.

I'm sorry but I will never use you guys because of this and I hope people think twice before using you as well. Well and truly tarred with a certain brush and deserved too.

J


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

jayr32 said:


> What an absolute pile of bullsh*t and you all know it!
> 
> Read the lancer register thread posted above, anyone that believes you bull explanation "it was danny" is a fool. No way one man could do all that without people asking questions. The same people that were there when this happend and were in charge are now at CPR! The same people that built the bullsh*t engines that blew up every 5 minutes.
> Explain this to the poor people that lost money to you lot.
> ...


i will defend by saying my engine was forged by rc 4yrs ago on a gt35r still going strong:thumbsup: as for the rest no comment :thumbsup:


----------



## soggy (Apr 28, 2003)

Why would anyone spend £12k and not get the (recommended) gearbox/clutch modified?!

What would the "real" cost be for this conversion, especially if you just go for the 700hp conversion & leave the box, show off to your mates and then bang! 

£12k down the toilet new gearbox on the way.


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

At least CPR advise a gearbox upgrade. This respected us based tuning company does not mention gearbox upgrades in there kits.

SWITZER | Nissan R35 GTR Performance.


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

soggy said:


> Why would anyone spend £12k and not get the (recommended) gearbox/clutch modified?!
> 
> What would the "real" cost be for this conversion, especially if you just go for the 700hp conversion & leave the box, show off to your mates and then bang!
> 
> £12k down the toilet new gearbox on the way.


Hi Soggy, we agree, and do advise our customers consider gearbox upgrades even at STOCK POWER.

We have seen so many complete gearbox failures due to the Circlip Failure (where the 4WD Circlip will fall out of its groove on the shaft, and the gear will fall off, wiping out the entire transmission (damaging the diff, damaging the sensors, and sending swarf through all the seals and bearings).

This can and has happened on STANDARD cars, Stage 1 530HP Cars, Stage 3 580HP Cars, and it could happen on a STAGE 6 Car if this particular upgrade is not performed.

That is our main concern with the Transmission, but at the same time as removing the gearbox to install the Circlip Retainers, if the customer is planning on increasing the power, we would then suggest the relevant transmission upgrade parts to support that power level, i.e. the Uprated Clutch Plates, the Uprated Heavy Duty Clutch Piston and Seals, the Uprated 1st Gear, or Uprated Full Gear Set.

So please do not get confused as thinking our Stage 6 POWER PACKAGE is the all and end of tuning for the car, certain transmission upgrades are recommended long before this.

Some typical costs of the transmission upgrades as requested:

CPR Heavy Duty Clutch Piston and Seal Kit - Clutch A and B - £820.00+VAT each

CPR Circlip Retainer Kits - £495.00+VAT

Uprated 800lbft Capacity Clutch Plate Kits - from £1350.00+VAT

Labour to install these parts - 25 hours x £65.00+VAT

+ Oils.

Again, we stress that the Circlip Retainers are considered by all owners.








- Standard Import Car with 3,000 miles, experienced whilst reversing car out of garage.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

so why not offer the package with the gearbox upgrade?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't know CPR, but whilst they can recommend a transmission upgrade, it is down to the owner and they are just advising the engine packages they offer.

Many gtr32/33/34 owners upgrade their engines, some to the point of stripping 3rd gear as they have loads of power & torque through a standard gearbox with an uprated abrupt clutch with standard gear box. 

A tuner may recommend they put an OS Giken gear set in, but I doubt they would offer in a package, they would offer it separately.

Cheers,


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so what is the typical cost of circlip change on the TM?


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Robbie, 
We have sent you a P.M.
Cheers.


----------



## Kizzz (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi CPR can you let me know price aswell


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Kizzz said:


> Hi CPR can you let me know price aswell


Hi Kizz,

Please see here Link for our latest pricing on R35 GTR Transmission Upgrades.

Many thanks


----------



## R33 STIG (Nov 29, 2007)

RC Developments in liquidation - Page 26 - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum (Post 376)

RC Developments in liquidation - Page 28 - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum (Post 409)


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

*Our pricing structure for R35 GTR Transmission Upgrades.*

*Option 1.*
CPR Front Circlip Retainer Kit - £380.00+VAT
Labour - 10 hours x £65.00+VAT p/hr
Oils - £300.00+VAT

*TOTAL: £1330.00+VAT *(£1562.75 inc VAT)

*
Option 2.*
CPR Front & Rear Circlip Retainer Kits - £495.00+VAT
Labour - 25 hours x £65.00+VAT p/hr
Oils - £300.00+VAT
*
TOTAL: £2420.00+VAT *(£2843.50 inc VAT)

*Option 3.*
CPR Front Circlip Retainer Kit - £380.00+VAT
CPR Heavy Duty Clutch Basket A & B Piston and Seal Kits: £820.00+VAT x 2
Labour - 15 hours x £65.00+VAT p/hr
Oils - £300.00+VAT

*TOTAL: £3295.00+VAT *(£3871.63 inc VAT)


*Option 4.*
CPR Front & Rear Circlip Retainer Kits - £495.00+VAT
CPR Heavy Duty Clutch Basket A & B Piston and Seal Kits: £820.00+VAT x 2
Labour - 30 hours x £65.00+VAT p/hr
Oils - £300.00+VAT
*
TOTAL: £4385.00+VAT* (£5152.38 inc VAT)

*Clutch Plates*
850hp/800lbft Clutch Plates Kit - £1350.00+VAT
1000hp Clutch Plates Kit - £POA
(No extra fitting charge to install whilst fitting Clutck Pack Piston/Seal Kits

*Oils.*
We use Pentosin FFL-4 Transmission Fluid, prefering over Nissan O.E Transmission Fluid, due to superiority of FFL-4 in testing (wear rate less when using FFL-4)

We use Castrol SAF-XJ 75w140 LSD Fluid in the Front and Rear Differentials, as used by Nissan.

*Photos.*









CPR Front Circlip Retainer Kit for Input Shaft









CPR Rear Circlip Retainer Kit for 4WD Gear









CPR Heavy Duty Clutch Piston and Seal Kit - Clutch A









CPR Heavy Duty Clutch Piston and Seal Kit - Clutch B









850HP/800LBFT Limey Racing Clutch Plate Kit​


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

CarPlanetRacing said:


> *THE HIGHLY ACCLAIMED CPR-700 STAGE 6 PACKAGE NOW AVAILABLE - £11995.00+VAT (INCLUDING FITTING) - NOW TAKING BOOKINGS, PLEASE CALL 01925 414199 TO ARRANGE APPOINTMENT*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why only 640 iibs ft torque? for this price?


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> why only 640 iibs ft torque? for this price?


Getting bitchy now are we.Bet the Gtr in there vid can blow your fast and furious chaved up attempt away.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

martin320 said:


> Getting bitchy now are we.Bet the Gtr in there vid can blow your fast and furious chaved up attempt away.


i wasnt be bitchy..just asking why not much torque for that amount of money!

as it happens allways keen on a challange!! beat 10.3 at 139
lol


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

martin320 said:


> Bet the Gtr in there vid can blow your fast and furious chaved up attempt away.


whos the b*tch?? :flame:


----------

